# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Un lapin peut-il vivre dehors, en liberté dans un jardin?

## Jess-du-51

Bonjour à tous!

Ma question va peut être vous sembler ridicule, mais tant pis, comme je n'y connais rien en lapin, je la pose!

Quand j'étais enfant, nous avions 2 lapins qui vivaient en totale liberté dans notre jardin. C'était un frère et une sur que mes parents avaient récupérés bébés, ils étaient issus d'une saillie involontaire d'une lapine bélier avec un lapin sauvage. Les petits, physiquement, ressemblaient à des lapins de garenne. Mes parents les avaient gardés en cage au début, ensuite avec les beaux jours ils les avaient laissés se promener dans le jardin, et au fil du temps les petits avaient repris une vie de plus en plus sauvage, ne rentrant dans leur cage que la nuit, puis petit à petit plus du tout, ils s'étaient creusé un tunnel qui leur permettait de se cacher dans l'abri de jardin! Le jardin de 800m² étant entièrement clos de hauts murs, mes parents les avaient laissé vivre leur vie (ils étaient stérilisés tous les 2) et nous avions donc ces 2 petits lapins qui gambadaient dans notre terrain, cohabitant avec chien et chats, nous adorions les regarder jouer ensemble et rivalisions de douceur pour tenter de les caresser du bout des doigts sans qu'ils ne s'enfuient!
Ils mangeaient l'herbe du jardin et les épluchures de légumes, et des graines aussi qu'on mettait dans leur petite cabane. L'hiver on les voyait peu, ils se planquaient à l'abri du froid dans le garage, mais dès les premiers rayons de soleil du printemps ils revenaient faire des cabrioles au milieu de la pelouse!
Ils rentraient souvent dans la maison quand les portes étaient ouvertes l'été, mais filaient dès qu'on voulait les attraper!

J'ai un excellent souvenir de cette période de mon enfance et maintenant que j'ai ma propre maison avec mon jardin clos moi aussi, j'aurais aimé que mes enfants puissent aussi avoir "leurs" petits lapins à regarder évoluer au fil des saisons.

Mais voilà, ça fait un moment que je regarde les annonces ici et ailleurs, et partout je vois des lapins vivant en intérieur, dormant sur les canapés, élevés comme des petits chiens.... les sorties sont dans un petit enclos sécurisé... ils ne mangent que telle marque de granulés et se font brosser comme des chats angoras, se font câliner sur les genoux... et je me demande du coup si la vie que mes parents ont donné à nos lapins, tellement loin de tout ça, était bien ou mal finalement?  :: 

Avec mes yeux d'enfant j'avais toujours trouvé ça chouette comme vie, une vraie vie "de lapin" quoi, mais maintenant j'ai des doutes et avant de reproduire ça j'aimerais vos avis et conseils. 

Je vois déjà un problème, ce sont les prédateurs venus du ciel, puisque nos 2 lapins ont mal fini: au bout de 6 ans, l'un a été retrouvé blessé (la véto n'a jamais trop su par qui par quoi, mais elle pensait à une attaque d'un gros oiseau) il avait la colonne vertébrale endommagée et ensuite a du finir sa vie en cage parce qu'il ne pouvait plus courir pour se cacher. L'autre est resté encore 1 an dans le jardin avant de disparaitre purement et simplement, on ne l'a jamais retrouvé... 

Alors qu'en dites-vous? Est-ce qu'il y a quelque part un gros lapin avec instinct sauvage développé ++ qui serait content de cette vie? ou au contraire est-ce que ce serait maltraitant de seulement envisager leur faire vivre cela?

J'attends vos avis, merci!

----------


## Terpsichore

Tu as très bien cerné le problème : les prédateurs, spécialement venus du ciel. Une vie en enclos extérieur est envisageable par contre, si l'abri et la constitution de l'espace convient aux lapinous. Est-ce que cela correspondrait à tes envies ?

----------


## Jessi

Non il n'est pas raisonnable de laisser un lapin vivre en liberté dans u  jardin il y a trop de risque à cause des prédateurs. Soit tu le mets en liberté chez toi, soit en enclos dans le jardin, ou en enclos chez toi avec sortis tous les jours.

----------


## vlg1728

Coucou, 

Moi jserai plus modérée dans mes propos : ça dépend de où tu vis... En rase campagne, il y a trop de prédateurs, à moins d'avoir un jardin pire qu'un bunker (et encore, les renards sont vraiment très très astucieux et très agiles quand il s'agit de casse-croute), mais dans des villages avec des jardins entourés de jardins, les risques sont déjà beaucoup moins importants. Je ne me risquerais pas à laisser un très petit lapin, jeune ou "extra nain" vivre en liberté, car ce sont les cibles privilégiées des chats et des rapaces. 

Et pour une vie en liberté, il faut un jardin adapté... Un jardin offrant de nombreuses cachettes et couvertures, par exemple des buissons épais, des cabanes disposées astucieusement, ainsi qu'un abri qui peut être fermé complètement pour les protéger la nuit. Un jardin tout nu, c'est vraiment pas une bonne idée. 

Pour dissuader les rapaces, tu peux mettre des CD accrochés au bout d'une ficelle, à flotter au vent, ainsi que des sac plastiques brillants de diverses couleurs bien flashi (bien accrochés pour éviter qu'ils ne polluent la nature), tendre des rubans de couleur vive (rouge par exemple) en travers de ton jardin. Certes ce n'est pas ultra esthétique, mais on ne peut pas tout avoir, n'est-ce pas ? Et ce n'est pas du garanti 100%, ça dissuade, mais si le rapace décide d'y aller quand même... 

Donc à toi de voir, mes lapins sont en liberté dehors, ils passent un hiver au froid mais à vivre la vie qu'ils veulent et sont heureux ainsi. Mon lapin dépérissait complètement dans la maison... Il se mettait dans un coin et n'en bougeait plus pendant des heures alors qu'il était en liberté totale). Donc entre un lapin malheureux en sécurité et un lapin heureux avec des risques... Le choix a été rapidement fait pour ma part. Ensuite je lui ai trouvé une lapine de ferme pour lui tenir compagnie. Au moins s'il est attaqué, il mourra en ayant vécu une vie qui lui a plu. 

Songe toutefois que si ton jardin est de taille modeste, il risque vite d'être saccagé. L'herbe sera rasée (ce qui implique qu'il faut les complémenter en foin quoiqu'il se passe quand le jardin n'est pas grand), il y aura probablement des trous un peu partout, il faudra soit renoncer aux massifs de fleurs ou soit clôturer. Et en hiver, le foin + complément alimentaire sont obligatoires pour leur permettre de le passer sans souffrir physiquement... 
De plus, il est déconseillé de le laisser au régime naturel si ton jardin est du gazon, car pour leur équilibre alimentaire, ils doivent avoir à disposition une "herbe à vaches" c'est à dire composée de multitudes d'espèces pas forcément esthétiques dans un jardin classique. 

C'est donc un choix qui garde pas mal de contraintes et d'investissement, ce n'est pas "une solution de facilité", pour eux comme pour nous, car l'hiver est très éprouvant physiquement pour eux, il ne faut pas les laisser l'affronter sans qu'ils y soient préparés. 

Bon courage.

EDIT : je viens de voir sur le net qu'apparemment les rapaces ont peur de la couleur rouge. Les propriétaires de poules conseillent de disposer un peu partout des rubans et des vêtements rouges. J'ignore si c'est juste une "croyance de grand-mère" comme pour le taureau ou si c'est un fait avéré.

----------


## sab_

De mon côté, je ne suis pas favorable à la vie en liberté en extérieur; compte-tenu du nombre de témoignages qu'on nous rapporte sur des accidents, des prédateurs, je trouve cela bien trop risqué. Par exemple, les lapins attaqués par les renards, par le chien du voisin qui n'a jamais rien dit et un jour a réussi à sauter la cloture pour croquer les lapins, le lapin qui saute dans la cuve de récupération d'eau de pluie, le lapin qui tombe malade et personne ne détecte rien, lapin qui creuse un terrier et terrier qui s'affaisse sur lui, le lapin qui s'enfuit simplement du jardin et qu'on ne retrouve jamais... 

Par contre, une vie en intérieur en liberté dans un espace sécurisé + sorties dans le jardin aux beaux jours sous surveillance (soit enclos sécurisé, soit le jardin te permet de le sécuriser), c'est certain que c'est top pour les lapins. 
Ce qui est certain c'est que si tu optes pour une vie totalement à l'extérieur, il faut au minimum deux lapins, et tu n'auras jamais la même relation de confiance qu'avec un lapin que tu côtoies tous les jours. 

Quant à l'alimentation, effectivement l'herbe du jardin c'est très bien, mais les épluchures de légumes c'est pas bon (c'est là où il y a le plus de cochonneries, et ça ne constitue pas une alimentation à proprement parler, surtout qu'on voit souvent les épluchures de pommes de terre données alors que la pdt est toxique  ::  ). 

Après, comme l'expliquait vlg1728, c'est une question de point de vue et il faut que l'environnement s'y prête.  :Smile: 
Personnellement j'estime que chez moi (pourtant j'habite en lotissement,  mais il y a des chats qui traînent partout, des champs pas loin donc des animaux qui pourraient venir chasser les lapins etc... Du coup, ils sont en liberté dans la maison, mangent de la verdure deux fois par jour, du foin, et dès que le temps le permet, ils profitent de l'extérieur et mangent les plantations du jardin (j'ai installé un "parc" devant la baie vitrée, comme ça j'ouvre, ils profitent et je surveille. 
J'ai une très belle relation de confiance avec mes deux loustics, ils sont très sociables et seraient bien malheureux de vivre en permanence dehors, le contact avec nous leur manquerait (probablement que le canapé aussi! lol), mais cela fait 4 et 5 ans qu'on les a, ils ont toujours été habitués à être avec nous. 

Quoi qu'il en soit, que les lapins soient dehors ou dedans, il faut les vacciner (maintenant il y a un vaccin annuel) contre la myxo et le VHD, ça c'est indispensable  :Smile:

----------


## vlg1728

Pour la complicité, "de toutes façons" du moment où il y a 2 lapins, les relations avec l'humain sont beaucoup moins intenses que s'il était seul. Cependant, j'ai mon mâlou que j'ai élevé seul pendant 8 mois et avec qui j'avais tissé des liens très forts qui aujourd'hui, malgré une vie en liberté extérieure et des contacts minimaux, reste proche de moi, viens me voir dès que j'arrive, viens parfois chercher des câlins et me suit même comme un chien à ses heures. Pourtant ça fait presque 4 ans qu'il vit avec un ou une copine. Mais c'est sûr qu'il n'est pas complètement "accroc" à moi comme avant, quand il passait son temps sur mes genoux, à réclamer constamment mon attention, à dormir tout contre moi. 

Par contre sa copine actuelle que j'ai adoptée uniquement que pour lui tenir compagnie, et avec qui je n'ai tissé aucun lien, ni même cherché à l'apprivoiser, bah elle fait sa vie, se méfie de moi. Mais elle voit tout de même que je n'ai jamais montré d'agressivité envers elle, et puis je lui apporte le miam lol donc elle ose s'approcher assez près et se montre curieuse envers moi, sans chercher à nouer de contact. Et je ne le chercherai pas, ce n'est pas mon but, je la trouve superbe ainsi ^^

----------


## mushroom

> Mais voilà, ça fait un moment que je regarde les annonces ici et ailleurs, et partout je vois des lapins vivant en intérieur, dormant sur les canapés, élevés comme des petits chiens.... les sorties sont dans un petit enclos sécurisé... ils ne mangent que telle marque de granulés et se font brosser comme des chats angoras, se font câliner sur les genoux... et je me demande du coup si la vie que mes parents ont donné à nos lapins, tellement loin de tout ça, était bien ou mal finalement?


Je me permet de répondre à ca parce que je n'ai rien à ajouter à ce qui a été dit, mais je pense que si on voit des lapins dans les appart c'est aussi parce que les gens ne les voient plus uniquement que comme des animaux d'extérieur (peut etre aussi parce qu'on a des lapins de petits gabarits). 
Aujourd'hui c'est fréquent d'avoir un lapin chez soi parce qu'on peut l'éduquer à la propreté, à éviter certaines bêtises. Je ne dis pas que c'est comme un chat ou un chien et c'est une autre relation (et en meme temps chien et chat ont aussi des modes de vie différents). 

Pour moi ca ne veut pas dire qu'avant on faisait mal, juste on ne faisait pas pareil et qu'on n'avait pas les memes connaissances. Par exemple pour l'alimentation on sait aujourd'hui ce qui est le plus adapté pour éviter les soucis de dentitions et de santé en générale mais c'est quand meme assez récent.

----------


## sab_

Oui après quand un lapin seul est accro aux contacts, c'est plus pathologique qu'autre chose je pense  ::  
Après effectivement, chaque lapin a son caractère, mais ici par exemple ils sont en couple et pourtant chacun d'eux vient régulièrement nous voir et chercher le contact. 
Enfin, c'est sûr qu'après, tout dépend du temps que tu passes avec eux etc.

----------


## Jess-du-51

Merci pour vos réponses  :Smile: 

Pour répondre en vrac un peu à tout le monde, non je ne souhaite pas de cage ou d'enclos, ni de vie cloitré à l'intérieur (ça ne serait pas possible de toute façon), pour moi ça n'est pas une vie de lapin (je me base sur ce que je vois des petits lapins sauvages qu'on voit dehors...). Je ne prendrai pas de lapin pour les laisser enfermés dans un petit espace!

Je ne pensais pas non plus à des lapins nains ou qui n'ont connu qu'une vie bien protégée, mais bien de lapins semi-sauvages, et de bon gros gabarits pour ne pas tenter les chats!

Mon jardin est pas mal niveau cachettes un peu partout, arbres, nombreux buissons touffus, abris et recoins, etc... la taille est modeste mais acceptable je pense (le terrain fait 500m², si on enlève la maison et le parking il reste bien 350m² derrière), l'herbe au sol n'est pas du vrai gazon, en fait c'est ce qui a poussé tout seul sur le terrain puisqu'on n'a jamais rien semé, y'a un peu de tout mais on tond donc ça fait propre.
Je n'ai pas peur des dégâts puisqu'au printemps nous allons mettre des poules, alors niveau dégradations je ne pense pas que les lapins abimeraient plus.
Par contre nous habitons en campagne et même au milieu de nulle part, alors que c'est vrai qu'enfant nous étions en pleine ville... et là c'est sûr que les oiseaux qui rôdent ne sont pas les mêmes...

----------


## Jess-du-51

> Par contre sa copine actuelle que j'ai adoptée uniquement que pour lui tenir compagnie, et avec qui je n'ai tissé aucun lien, ni même cherché à l'apprivoiser, bah elle fait sa vie, se méfie de moi. Mais elle voit tout de même que je n'ai jamais montré d'agressivité envers elle, et puis je lui apporte le miam lol donc elle ose s'approcher assez près et se montre curieuse envers moi, sans chercher à nouer de contact. Et je ne le chercherai pas, ce n'est pas mon but, je la trouve superbe ainsi ^^


Je ne cherche pas à nouer de complicité avec les lapins, c'est la même relation que tu décris que nous avions enfants avec nos lapins et c'est ça que j'aurais aimé reproduire en fait. 
Lapins qui font leur vie mais qui nous connaissent quand même "de loin" et qu'on regarde vivre sans les embêter.
Après je suis peut être à la masse hein, m'en veuillez pas!  :: 


Pour les gros calins et les relations complices nous avons chiens et chats  ::

----------


## Terpsichore

> Pour répondre en vrac un peu à tout le monde, non je ne souhaite pas de cage ou d'enclos, ni de vie cloitré à l'intérieur (ça ne serait pas possible de toute façon), pour moi ça n'est pas une vie de lapin (je me base sur ce que je vois des petits lapins sauvages qu'on voit dehors...). Je ne prendrai pas de lapin pour les laisser enfermés dans un petit espace!


"Cloturer" des lapins sauvages dans un espace, je trouve ça plus "contre-nature" qu'avoir des lapins domestiques en intérieur ! Ce n'est pas un "cloître" l'appartement, c'est un  milieu de vie qui convient à énormément de lapins !

----------


## sab_

Mais je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi on laisserait des lapins domestiqués vivre leur vie dehors sans nouer de relation avec ni rien faire d'autre que les observer et qu'on garde chien et chat pour les câlins? 
Les  seuls lapins "sauvages" sont les garennes et les lièvres, mais il est interdit d'en détenir.
On ne laisserait pas un chien livré à lui-même dehors juste pour l'observer? Et pourtant, à la base, avant la domestication, le chien vivait en meute dehors? Comme les lapins...(enfin, pas en meute, mais en garennes)

On ne peut pas se baser sur ce qu'on voit dehors, c'est sûr qu'un garenne qui court dans un champs c'est superbe, mais le garenne va vivre 2 ou 3 ans (avec de la chance) alors qu'un lapin domestique a une espérance de vie d'une dizaine d'années. 

Un lapin domestique (donc toute autre espèce que garenne ou lièvre) est domestiqué et par conséquence il n'est pas "programmé" pour vivre sa vie tout seul. Certes, il pourra vivre à l'extérieur, mais il lui faudra un abris sécurisé, avec de la paille, lui changer l'eau tous les jours (et plus l'hiver pour éviter le gel), il lui faudra du foin quand il n'y aura plus d'herbes, éventuellement un apport en verdure chaque jour parce que sur 350 m² ils vont vite manger tout ce qui est mangeable, peut être un apport en granulés l'hiver pour supporter le froid. 

Il faudra être en mesure de l'attraper une fois par an pour l'emmener chez le vétérinaire et faire ses vaccins, c'est indispensable, autant qu'un chien ou un chat se vaccine. Et pouvoir le surveiller pour détecter un soucis: en cas d'arrêt du transit, il faut pouvoir l'emmener chez le véto, en cas de parasites il faut le traiter, en cas blessure etc... 
Il faut faire attention à la végétation du jardin de sorte qu'il n'y ait rien de toxique pour lui. 
Et encore une fois, mettre un lapin seul dehors, c'est impensable, le lapin est un animal grégaire. 

Même les lapins "de clapier" ou "de consommation" sont domestiqués, malheureusement il faut se faire une raison là-dessus  :: 
Il est pour moi impossible que tu retrouves la configuration que tu avais quand tu étais petite, compte-tenu de ce qu'on sait aujourd'hui sur le lapin de compagnie (donc pas sauvage, les lapins "de clapier" sont de supers compagnons aussi), tant au niveau comportemental qu'au niveau vétérinaire  :Smile: 

Le lapin est un animal de compagnie au même titre qu'un chien ou un chat  :Smile:

----------


## Gretel

Il ya des années ma soeur avait trouvé sur une route un Géant des Flandres la nuit de la ST Jean, elle a gardé Jeanne dans son appartement avec tous les dégats que ça comportait  ... elle avait aménagé le balcon pour la grosse lapine qui s'était bien adaptée, seulement Jeanne est devenue méchante et elle a fini être donnée ! je ne sais pas comment elle a fini !

----------


## vlg1728

> Mais je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi on laisserait des lapins domestiqués vivre leur vie dehors sans nouer de relation avec ni rien faire d'autre que les observer et qu'on garde chien et chat pour les câlins? 
> Les  seuls lapins "sauvages" sont les garennes et les lièvres, mais il est interdit d'en détenir.
> On ne laisserait pas un chien livré à lui-même dehors juste pour l'observer? Et pourtant, à la base, avant la domestication, le chien vivait en meute dehors? Comme les lapins...(enfin, pas en meute, mais en garennes)


Pas d'accord. Même en appartement quand ils sont en groupe, les lapins montrent un intérêt plutôt limité aux humains. Ils peuvent tout à fait à 100% vivre sans notre contact, tout comme un cheval vivant au pré ne se montrera guère malheureux de ne jamais avoir été imprégné de l'homme, tant qu'il a un copain avec lui. Bien sur que le lapin vivant dans le jardin aura besoin de nous, pour lui pourvoir de la nourriture, de la boisson, un abri au chaud et de la paille propre, mais il n'y a pas besoin qu'il soit habitué aux papouilles et aux manipulations pour remplir sa gamelle et changer sa paille. Il n'a guère "besoin" de contact direct avec nous.

Pour l'attraper, ce n'est pas super difficile : un petit enclos dans lequel on met sa nourriture et où il est enfermé toutes les nuits, il suffit ensuite de l'attraper de la bonne façon. J'ai l'habitude d'attraper et manipuler des lapins rebelles. 

Ensuite sur "l'intérêt" de simplement observer, ça c'est personnel. J'ai des chats, j'ai des lapins, je prend ce qu'ils veulent bien me donner, mais même si mes chats refusaient de se laisser toucher, j'en serais pas malheureuse pour autant. J'ai adopté des animaux, je me plie à leurs exigences de vie, je ne les oblige pas à plier à mes envies. Et d'ailleurs avec mes chats, je ne les manipule pas beaucoup. Mon homme aimes les caresser etc, mais moi jme contente la plupart du temps d'une gratouille derrière l'oreille en passant. Les regarder dormir affalés comme des bien-heureux avec le visage détendu et presque le sourire aux babines, c'est tout ce qu'il me faut pour être contente ^^ 

Pour les lapins c'est pareil. Mon malou est calin et vient me voir, je lui fait quelques papouilles au passage, et la lapine m'approche pas, ok soit, je n'en mourrai pas. C'est un plaisir, toujours un plaisir, que de les voir gambader dans l'herbe, choisir leurs brins, puis piquer un sprint, se papouiller l'un l'autre. Je n'ai pas besoin de les caresser pour apprécier leur présence.

----------


## sab_

Ben écoute, sur tous les lapins qu'on a fait adopter, aucun adoptant ne nous a dit que le lapin lui montrait un intérêt limité  ::  Et beaucoup vivent en couple! Après, comme n'importe quel animal, tu prends un petit que tu ne sociabilises pas, il n'aura jamais besoin de contact, mais si tu testes avec un chien ou un chat c'est la même chose...

Après je me suis mal exprimée, ce que je voulais dire c'est que même un lapin en extérieur aura besoin d'attention (ne serait-ce que pour surveiller son état de santé) et de soins, on ne peut pas juste le poser là et le laisser faire sa vie sans jamais intervenir. 
Dans ce cas, on prend un lapin en bibelot et on le pose dans le jardin, tu vois ce que je veux dire? Il y a forcément des soins derrière et une attention à apporter pour les soins de base, il ne pourra pas faire sa vie tout seul. 
Et ce qui m'a un peu "choquée" c'est de lire (une fois de plus...) que le chien et le chat font des câlins mais que le lapin est bon pour le jardin sans contact (attention, Jess-du-51, ce n'est pas méchant du tout, mais trop souvent la condition des lapins n'intéresse pas les gens et ils pensent qu'il suffit d'une cage et d'un crouton de pain, tu vois l'idée  :Smile:  ). 

En aucun cas je ne dis qu'il faut forcer le contact, mais il serait bien de reconnaître qu'un lapin est tout autant un animal de compagnie qu'un chien ou un chat, ils sont au même niveau, méritent les mêmes soins, la même attention. Et malheureusement les lapins connaissent autant l'abandon que les chiens et chats, on en trouve en refuge, dans les fourrières, de notre côté on reçoit en moyenne une trentaine de demandes d'abandon par mois. 

Je ne suis pas toujours derrière les miens non plus, je ne les porte que pour couper les griffes, je ne vais pas non plus contre leur volonté  ::  J'ai un chat croisé avec un pot de glue donc lui il est greffé sur les genoux, mais sinon j'ai adopté un vieux petit rat sauvageon et terrorisé, je ne lui ferai sans doute jamais de gratouilles, mais c'est pas grave, ce qui compte c'est qu'il soit au chaud et qu'il mange bien, je suis d'accord avec toi pour dire qu'il faut prendre ce qu'ils nous donnent sans forcer. 

Enfin, je ne sais pas si je suis très claire? Je n'ai pas l'impression  :Big Grin:

----------


## vlg1728

ouaip compris lol

point de vue soin, c'est plutot limité pour un animal d'extérieur, il est même plutôt déconseillé d'intervenir à tout va, afin que le corps soit suffisamment endurci pour affronter les éléments et sache s'occuper de lui tout seul. Il ne faut intervenir que lorsque que l'animal a des difficultés à s'en sortir tout seul, par exemple une infection qui prend une ampleur inquiétante ou qui ne se résorbe pas au bout de quelques jours, ou encore des signes évidents de fièvre. Il faut juste vérifier quotidiennement que ça évolue dans le bon sens, pas de désinfectant ou de piqure d'antibio.  

Pour le reste, l'avantage avec un lapin d'extérieur, c'est que les griffes s'usent ! Il suffit simplement de vérifier de temps en temps que tout va bien. Ca fait déjà plusieurs mois que je n'ai guère eu besoin d'intervenir sur ce point, alors que c'était mini une fois par mois lorsqu'il vivait à l'intérieur. Pour les dents, c'est dès le départ qu'il faut vérifier que la dentition est correcte, que les dents sont bien alignées et qu'il n'y a pas de soucis su ce plan. Ensuite un lapin vivant en liberté à l'extérieur mangera toujours beaucoup de fourrage, surtout que complémenter au printemps / été voire automne selon l'état du jardin avec des légumes est inutile, l'herbe est riche et ils ont tout ce qu'il faut point de vue nutrition, à condition d'avoir de l'herbe à vaches et pas du gazon. Les risques dentaires sont donc minimaux. Au regard on peut vérifier une bonne partie de son état de santé, notamment boiterie, abattement, état des crottes, appétit, position plus ou moins "en poule". En ce moment avec la fourrure de 4 à 5cm d'épaisseur qu'ils ont, c'est difficile de savoir s'ils sont de bon poids, même en tâtant, mais en voyant comment ils sont on peut en déduire leur état de santé. 

c'est sur que c'est moins efficace qu'une palpation générale mais on s'y fait ^^

----------


## Jess-du-51

Je crois que moi aussi je me fais mal comprendre!

Je n'ai jamais parlé de capturer des lapins de garenne pour les mettre en prison dans mon jardin juste pour le plaisir de les regarder vivre! Je pensais à des lapins sauvageons dans le sens "qui n'auraient pas vécu en intérieur depuis tout bébé et qui ne seraient pas habitués +++ aux papouilles" sinon là ça serait très cruel de les mettre ensuite dehors et de ne plus les câliner tous les soirs. Je crois qu'il y a un milieu et que ça doit bien se trouver quelque part des lapins simplement "moyennement domestiqués"?

Après évidemment que je m'en occuperais un minimum! Les nourrir, les soigner, veiller à leur bien être quotidien... Comme explique Vlg1728 en fait!  :Smile: 

Quand je dis "sans contact", c'est pas que je ne veuille pas les câliner, au contraire. S'ils viennent nous voir, on les caressera avec plaisir! Mais si eux n'en ont pas envie et préfèrent nous observer à distance, ça m'irait très bien, voilà tout.
Comme avec les chats sauvages que je nourris, si un jour ils se laissent caresser j'en serai ravie mais ce n'est pas mon but premier.

C'est vrai que la question du "pourquoi j'ai envie de ça?" peut se poser... j'en sais rien en fait. J'avais l'impression que c'était une belle vie pour des lapins mais en fait peut être que c'est juste très égoïste et que c'est la nostalgie de mon enfance qui parle. Je vais encore réfléchir à la question avant de me lancer. Ensuite si ça se fait un jour, il faudrait encore trouver les bons candidats et j'ai l'impression que ce ne serait pas chose si facile!

----------


## sab_

Oui, ça ne sera pas chose facile de trouver le bon lapin (enfin, les bons lapins  ::  ), mais dans l'hypothèse où il ne s'agit pas juste de le mettre dehors pour l'observer (j'avais mal compris en effet  ::  ), certaines associations autorisent les placements en extérieur, je crois que chez Animalliance il y a Mirabelle et quelques uns de ses petits qui attendent toujours, par contre je pense que c'est en enclos sécurisé et pas en liberté complète dans le jardin: http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...17/page-2.html

----------


## Jess-du-51

voilà, un lapin comme Mirabelle, au début qu'elle est arrivée à l'association, je pense qu'elle aurait pu convenir à une vie comme ça.
Maintenant je ne sais pas si elle est toujours à placer, l'annonce est archivée, mais de toute façon après plusieurs mois passés en intérieur avec contact de l'homme +++ je ne pense pas qu'elle pourrait retourner en liberté sans en souffrir quelque part...

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Je te répondrai que ça dépend peut être aussi du lapin!
Petite, j'avais deux croisés géant des Flandres, de bons pépère de respectivement 7,5 et 8 Kg, qui vivaient en liberté dans notre jardin.
Contre les renards, un fil électrique le long du grillage (enterré) a toujours suffi. Vu leur taille (et le couvert disponible) ils n'ont jamais été embêtés par les buses, ni les chats.
Nous n'avions pas de chien.
Ils étaient libres toute la journée, et nous les rentrions le soir dans leur abri (une grande cage en bois avec deux compartiments, un côté "hiver" isolé de 1m*2,50 et un côté "pâture" de 3 * 3m) pour les relâcher tous les matins en partant à l'école.
Ce n'était pas vraiment la liberté, mais au moins une semi-liberté, et je ne crois pas qu'ils aient été malheureux. Ils avaient du foin et des granulés adaptés (pour l'époque) dans leur abri, et le fait de les rentrer (donc manipuler) tous les soirs nous permettait de vérifier qu'ils étaient en bonne santé et de leur proposer une alimentation saine.
Juste un témoignage, pour dire que, au moins dans certains cas, c'est possible...
Après si vous êtes en campagne, vous pouvez construire une garenne artificielle pour favoriser l'installation de lapins sauvages. Par contre, on ne parle plus d'animaux de compagnie, là, mais ça ne vous empêcherait pas de pouvoir les observer au quotidien, un peu comme des mésanges dans un nichoir, quoi...

----------


## Jess-du-51

je ne connaissais pas les garennes artificielles, du coup je viens de chercher sur goog** ce que c'était et je trouve ça génial! Ce pourrait être un très bon compromis!
Je vais creuser un peu cette piste là, merci pour ce témoignage!

----------


## sab_

Question à 3 francs 6 sous:  ::  tu vas réguler comment la population de ta garenne? Les lapins se reproduisent vite, ce n'est pas qu'une légende... quand tu seras envahie, tu vas faire comment? 
S'il y a une épidémie de myxo ou de VHD qui se déclare, comment tu vas gérer? 

Sincèrement, je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne idée! De plus, si les  lapins s'habituent petit à petit à voir des hommes pas trop loin, autant  dire qu'en période de chasse ils sont foutus de chez foutus, aucune  chance s'ils se laissent approcher des chasseurs... 

Les garennes artificielles sont utilisées généralement pour réintroduire des lapins, pour repeupler des endroits, mais pas pour avoir des p'tits lapins dans le jardin  ::

----------


## vivelesbergers!

La garenne, si elle se trouve dans un jardin, est hors de la zone chassable (plus de 150 m des maisons) et les lapins s'en éloignent peu (de l'ordre d'une centaine de mètres d'après les recherches de l'ONCFS).
Par contre, la myxomatose et la VHD, c'est sûr que tu ne vas pas y couper... Ni les attaques de buses d'ailleurs. Mais après on sort du domaine de l'animal de compagnie : si ce sont des lapins sauvages, on ne peut pas les capturer pour les vacciner, ni les mettre "sous cloche". J'ai pas dit que c'était l'idéal... Là on serait plutôt dans la favorisation de l'installation d'une espèce sauvage chez soi, un peu comme quand on installe des nichoirs à mésange. Ce n'est pas la même relation qu'avec un lapin domestique.
Un agriculteur du village en a installé une en bas de son jardin, et s'est arrangé avec les chasseurs de l'ACCA pour faire classer la zone périphérique en réserve de chasse et de faune sauvage. C'est faisable, mais pas en ville... Et surtout pas à côté de ton potager! ::

----------


## sab_

Oui mais c'est juste interdit de détenir des animaux sauvages, donc si le jardin est clos... 
Je pense aussi aux voisins, parce qu'une garenne, ça va faire des dégâts, et à mon avis ça risque de très mal finir... 

Et puis bon, les chasseurs ne respectent pas toujours les distances... chez mes parents, en pleine campagne, ils viennent chasser le long du grillage ça les gêne pas du tout ^^' 
Après évidemment, ça dépend des chasseurs. Mais bon, par chez moi c'est pareil, ils sont très souvent à proximité des maisons. 

Il faut une autorisation pour installer une garenne j'imagine?

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Le jardin ne doit, effectivement, pas être clôturé.
Pour l'autorisation, non, mais certains départements demandent une déclaration...
Et il faut, effectivement, savoir qu'on est responsable des dégâts occasionnés par des animaux vivant sur son terrain.
Cette solution est envisageable à la campagne, et je pense en concertation avec les chasseurs locaux, ne serait-ce que pour ne pas être embêté. Encore une fois je ne parlais pas de _détenir_ des lapins de garenne mais de les _inviter_, ces lapins restant sauvages et hors d'intervention humaine. Après dans mon secteur le lapin n'est pas classé "nuisible", et on aurait au contraire plus de mal à le faire survivre qu'envahir et causer des dégâts... Mais ce n'est pas le cas partout, il y a des endroits où le garenne est devenu une plaie pour les riverains, et dans ces cas là envisager de les attirer reviendrait à nourrir les pigeons en ville... Ca ne plaît pas à tout le monde.

----------


## Jess-du-51

> Question à 3 francs 6 sous:  tu vas réguler comment la population de ta garenne? Les lapins se reproduisent vite, ce n'est pas qu'une légende... quand tu seras envahie, tu vas faire comment? 
> S'il y a une épidémie de myxo ou de VHD qui se déclare, comment tu vas gérer? 
> 
> Sincèrement, je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne idée! De plus, si les  lapins s'habituent petit à petit à voir des hommes pas trop loin, autant  dire qu'en période de chasse ils sont foutus de chez foutus, aucune  chance s'ils se laissent approcher des chasseurs... 
> 
> Les garennes artificielles sont utilisées généralement pour réintroduire des lapins, pour repeupler des endroits, mais pas pour avoir des p'tits lapins dans le jardin


j'avais pas pensé à ça!  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

y'a pas de chasseurs près des habitations, jamais, mais par contre mes voisins ont tous des potagers, de très beaux et immenses potagers très bien entretenus... ça va pas le faire je crois! Remarquez, ils seraient contents les ptits lapins!

----------


## vivelesbergers!

::  les salades!

----------


## sab_

Ah oui c'est sûr que pour les lapins ce serait le paradis, pour les voisins un peu moins  :: 

Merci vivelesbergers pour les info! 
Moi c'est plutôt l'inverse, je suis dans un département où le garenne est très présent, j'en vois très très souvent sur la route (enfin, dans les champs qui la longe). 
Dans le département à côté de chez moi, il y a une base militaire, et forcément les garennes y sont très présents (il y a beaucoup d'espaces verts). Ils se reproduisent tellement vite qu'ils organisent souvent des sortes de battues et convient les chasseurs, des terriers sont creusés sous les pistes des avions, donc ça coûte cher et le résultat c'est que tous les lapins finissent par être tués régulièrement  :Frown:  

Des garennes à proximité d'une maison, ça peut aussi avoir pour conséquence de détériorer la solidité des fondations de la maison si jamais leurs galeries sont creusées en dessous. 

A mon avis, il vaut mieux des mésanges, ça fait moins de dégâts  ::

----------


## natoyu

Pour répondre à la question de départ : je pense que c'est tout à fait possible, chez nous aussi les lapins vivent dehors toute l'année et ils s'y sont très bien adaptés. Chez nous ils sont plus dans un 'enclos' car pas assez de place mais tout un jardin c'est encore mieux (mais encore moins facile pour les attraper je pense^^)

Je pense  qu'il y a différentes choses à prendre en compte :

1) le risque des prédateurs, que tu as déjà mentionné et que tu ne pourras pas vraiment éviter je pense, à moins de sécuriser vraiment partout mais bon. De notre côté on n'a jamais eu de souci avec les prédateurs, étonnamment. Mais bon, ce n'est pas la même situation, nous sommes au milieu d'un village, avec des maisons autour, la route à côté avec pleins de passants qui s'arrêtent pour les regarder donc souvent des humains autour, ce qui limite les risques en journée. Mais même la nuit pour l'instant on n'a pas eu de souci, alors qu'il y a des martres/fouines qui se baladent souvent dans notre village. Pour l'instant on a eu + de soucis avec nos poules qui sont un peu plus à l'écart de la maison...Des amis à nous avaient aussi des lapins à lextérieur, ils avaient mis des lignes électriques autour et au-dessus, et pourtant les prédateurs arrivaient quand même à rentrer quand ils voulaient vraiment donc bon (ils habitaient dans un hameau, à la campagne aussi)... Je pense que ça dépend beaucoup de la localisation effectivement!

2) Comme les autres, je pense qu'il ne faut pas prendre n'importe quel lapin, mais même un simple lapin de ferme qui a grandi dans un clapier extérieur devrait s'y faire sans problème, c'était le cas de nos lapins. Je pense qu'un lapin nain ou de race serait beaucoup plus fragile (enfin quoique, s'il sont déjà habitués, peut-être pas). Ca dépend aussi quand tu prends le lapin, si c'est en été, il s'habituera tout seul à être à l'extérieur, si tu le prends en automne/hiver, vaut mieux prendre un lapin qui a déjà été en extérieur et qui aura déjà un pelage en conséquent pour le froid.

3) Je ne sais pas comment est sécurisé ton jardin, mais un lapin ça peut creuser profond donc faut faire gaffe qu'il ne s'échappe pas en creusant sous le 'grillage'. Après quand un lapin a son territoire, il ne va généralement pas trop loin mais s'il y a un beau jardin avec de belles salades,etc chez le voisin, ils seront quand même tentés...

4) Ca a aussi déjà été dit mais pour les soins, je trouve aussi qu'on peut facilement voir si un lapin est malade ou pas, rien qu'en l'observant. Si yen a un qui ne vient pas quand tu mets un truc qu'ils adorent manger, c'est qu'il y a un souci (ou alors qu'il a déjà trop mangé, ça arrive aussi). Et puis d'autre trucs se voient en observant bien, genre une gale des oreilles, si tu observe un peu le lapin, ça se voit quand même! Chez nous les lapins font leurs besoins toujours au même endroit donc on peut facilement observer les crottes+pipi qui peuvent aussi donner des indications sur la santé.

5) S'il y a des arbustes/buissons, etc, ils vont les ronger et les manger, enfin c'était comme ça chez nous. On avait quelques petits arbustes dans l'enclos, en quelques semaines il n'en restait pas grand-chose (voir photo). Mais là ça dépend, s'ils ont une grande surface, ça se verra sans doute moins...

Sinon niveau contact, chez nous c'est pareil : la plupart ne se laissent pas caresser, ou juste brièvement quand ils mangent, ils font leur vie entre lapins et ça nous convient aussi, rien que de les voir ensembles, couchés au soleil, ou en train de creuser un terrier, etc, c'est un vrai plaisir, je pourrais passer des heures rien qu'à les regarder!

Voilà pour mon avis qui se base surtout sur mon expérience donc pas sûre que ça t'aide beaucoup, en tous les cas je comprends tout à fait ton envie, quand j'étais plus jeune ma grand-mère avait des lapins en clapier, et bien là c'est pas du tout pareil, c'est tellement plus beau à voir quand ils gambadent à l'extérieur! =)

Quelques photos que j'ai sous la main pour le fun (surtout des lapereaux en fait) : =)
Lapins en été : 

Non il n'est pas malade, il fait sa sieste...




Un de leurs nombreux trous...


A droite, une des entrées de leur maisonnette/abri, où ils sont très rarement en été, mais beaucoup en hiver!^^



Lapins en hiver :





(les lapereaux en hiver, c'était pas prévu, la lapine était déjà gestante sans qu'on le sache quand on l'a eu en automne, mais pourtant ils n'ont eu aucune difficulté à supporter l'hiver)

----------


## Jess-du-51

J'adore !!

Merci pour ce beau témoignage, ça me rappelle plein de souvenirs ! Ils sont magnifiques ces lapins, et les voir gambader ou faire leur sieste tous ensemble comme ça, c'est juste le bonheur!  ::

----------


## sandraaa

Bonjour hier soir en rentrant chez moi j'ai aperçu un jeune lapin se garenne complètement terrorisé se fesant piquer par 3 corbeau je l'ai sauver a temps il lui manque quelque parti de peau la chaire n'est pas toucher etant arrivé a temps pauvre bête je le soigne pour le moment mais je RECHERCHE une FA avec un jardin ne pouvant pas le garder

----------


## mushroom

> Bonjour hier soir en rentrant chez moi j'ai aperçu un jeune lapin se garenne complètement terrorisé se fesant piquer par 3 corbeau je l'ai sauver a temps il lui manque quelque parti de peau la chaire n'est pas toucher etant arrivé a temps pauvre bête je le soigne pour le moment mais je RECHERCHE une FA avec un jardin ne pouvant pas le garder


Il faudrait poster dans la rubrique adoption pour avoir plus de visibilité :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-autres-animaux-42/

Avez-vous consulté le site marguerite? Il y a une partie sur le lapin sauvage : 
http://www.margueritecie.com/bbsauvage.php

----------


## sab_

Il faut surtout contacter un centre de sauvegarde de la faune sauvage pour le soigner et le réintroduire dans son milieu  :Smile:

----------


## Fée des chats

Natoyu, juste magnifique les photos de tes pinous, j'adore!!  ::

----------


## lilou 92

*natoyu*       >> superbe ces photos !!


Honnetement je pense que c'est un concept humains ca de penser que les animaux ont besoin de nous et sont plus heureux avec nous que sans nous.

Un animal a besoin de nourriture, d'abris, de distraction, et dinteraction que ce soit son espèce ou non et de liberté. Mais il n'a pas forcément besoin de la présence de l'homme. Je pense que parfois on a tendance a oublier la vrai nature des animaux, et la surprotection n'est pas forcément un bien pour eux. 
A mon avis ils sont plus heureux dehors dans un gros espace avec cachette et terriers et pleins de congénères que dans un appartement même si en semi liberté ou sorties plusieurs heures.
Mais bien sure ce n'est qu'un avis et je ne pense pas que l'une ou l'autre des démarche soit mauvaise. Donc si tu as envie de construire un petit paradis extérieur pour lapin lance toi, tu en rendra plus d'un heureux.

je me permet de te mettre les images des enclos de Free le refuge pour furet et lapin :
http://www.refugenac.com/index.php?o...id=8&Itemid=23
par contre il me semble que les animaux y sont que temporairement sous surveillance donc c'est qu'un exemple  ::  

Le tout étant de bien sécuriser l'enclos sur les cotés bien sure mais aussi en dessous pour ne pas qu'ils s'échappent en creusant et avec des abris contre les prédateurs du ciel.

----------


## vlg1728

je suis d'accord lilou ^^ les gens sont trop "formatés" à voir les animaux domestiques comme des animaux de... compagnie. Ils oublient de se rappeler que ce sont les animaux qui nous tiennent compagnie, et non l'inverse ^^ Dans un environnement adapté, c'est dingue comme les animaux nous oublient très vite lol. Notre compagnie leur est agréable et ils se plaisent à profiter des avantages que nous leur offrons (des canapés confortables, une maison chauffée, une gamelle pleine, des papouilles, une compagnie) mais il est illusoire de croire qu'ils ont _besoin_ de nous.
Certes, quelques individus développent une "dépendance" à nous mais cela reste de l'ordre du caractère strictement individuel et ne peut guère être généralisé à l'espèce entière, encore moins pour une espèce qui n'a pas été élevée durant des milliers d'années pour vivre dans nos jupes mais juste pour garnir nos assiettes, se contentant de croiser l'humain qu'occasionnellement dans la journée. Le fait qu'ils aient été rendus domestiques, et donc beaucoup plus faciles à "imprégner" qu'un animal sauvage ne les rend pas dépendants émotionnellement à nous. 

J'en ai la preuve chaque jour qui passe avec mon lapin : quand il était petit, il était un véritable pot de colle, complètement scotché à moi, très dépendant, toujours à chercher ma compagnie, être sur mes genoux, rechercher mes câlins. Cette "dépendance" a fait un énorme recul dès lors que je lui ai offert un copain. Il reste très attaché à moi, mais à choisir, il préfère largement son pote. 

Et cela fait maintenant presque 1 an qu'il vit en totale liberté dans le jardin, tout l'été dernier ma maison est restée ouverte et pourtant, jamais il n'a fichu une patte dans la maison, malgré ma présence, alors qu'il était tout seul vu que son compagnon était décédé quelques mois plus tôt. 
Même maintenant quand j'ouvre la porte, il court vers moi et me salue, il me fait la fête et je peux même le papouiller de temps en temps (lorsqu'il a les 4 pattes au sol, très très rarement se laisse t-il caresser alors qu'il était un énorme quémandeur plus jeune, si je veux le caresser je suis obligée de le lui imposer, en le portant, c'est après-coup qu'il se laisse aller mais ce n'est jamais de son initiative... ), mais jamais il n'a eu la volonté de franchir cette porte malgré tous les avantages qu'il y avait de l'autre côté. Il se met aupas de la porte, renifle brièvement, puis retourne dans sa grange froide voire gelée mais avec sa copine.

----------


## Lapinesque

et bien à ce moment là, pourquoi on ne laisserait pas les chats errants être errants, se reproduire et faire leurs vies naturellement ? et les chiens ?
(j'ai posté cette question dans les rubriques chiens et chats pour voir ce que disent les gens) 
il faut croire qu'on est des imbéciles sur rescue et dans la pa, à vouloir trapper des chats sauvages, et des chiens errants ? On devrait les laisser se débrouiller alors ces animaux ?

----------


## Jalna

> et bien à ce moment là, pourquoi on ne laisserait pas les chats errants être errants, se reproduire et faire leurs vies naturellement ? et les chiens ?
> (j'ai posté cette question dans les rubriques chiens et chats pour voir ce que disent les gens) 
> il faut croire qu'on est des imbéciles sur rescue et dans la pa, à vouloir trapper des chats sauvages, et des chiens errants ? On devrait les laisser se débrouiller alors ces animaux ?


D'accord, donc je comprends mieux le sujet dans la rubrique "chien" mais il faudrait préciser le pourquoi du comment.
Et surtout il y a un fossé assez énorme, entre faire vivre son lapin dans le jardin (donc clôturé, sécurisé, lapins soignés et nourris, stérilisés aussi c'est important) et le chien errant c'est à dire qui n'a pas de maître, et donc n'a aucun soin, aucune sécurité autour de lui.
Je pense que si tu voulais faire un sujet similaire à celui-ci, tu aurais du créer un post en demandant "Un chien peut-il vivre tout seul dans un jardin ?" et là on se serait plus rapprocher du sujet initial.

Soit disant passant, je suis pas pour faire vivre les animaux dehors, faut arrêter de comparer en se disant "ouais avant les animaux vivaient tous dehors" ce ne sont plus les mêmes animaux, mes lapins dehors, ils gambadent certes une petite heure, mais après ils veulent retrouver leur maison, le confort de la couette du lit, se mettre sur mes genoux quand je suis sur l'ordinateur, je ne me verrais pas avoir des lapins et louper ce genre de choses avec eux.

----------


## lilou 92

> lilou92 tu vois tu réagis sur le post d'un chaton sauvage qui a la patte et la queue congelé à la sortie de l'hiver, mais pour un lapin non... tu penses qu'il serait bien dehors ??? même si il se retrouve congelé aussi ??? Pourquoi voit t'on une cage sur ta photo de profil, est ce que ton rat n'est pas un peu surprotégé ? ne serait il pas plus heureux dehors, dans les égouts avec d'autres rats ?
> 
> Jess51 ; est ce que tu as des nouvelles de la petite chatte rousse que tu as adopté pour la faire vivre à l'état sauvage dans ton jardin ? Elle s'est faite croqué par un animal ou écraser ou bien ?


Si tu connaissais mieux comment mes animaux vivent chez moi, je pense que tu verrais que mes propos vont avec mes actes  :: 

Comme il a été dit il y a un fossé entre laisser vivre des animaux dehors, sans abris, sans nourriture, les laisser se reproduire... et ce dont on parle ici.
J'ai toujours eu des chats et pour moi il est impensable de les laisser en intérieur, ils ont toujours eu accès a l'extérieur pour vivre une vie libre. Le dernier en date (chat errant) a été castré pucé et vacciné mais dès le lendemain il a pu repartir faire sa vie. Il est revenu nous voir de lui même car on lui offre nourriture et chaleur mais il n'a pas nécessairement besoin de l'homme a part ca, d'ailleurs il ne vient pas nous voir, on peut le carasser et le caliner mais il se satisfait très bien de sa vie dehors, manger, dodos a l'intérieur et de ses copains chats (voisins).

Concernant mes rats la cage est une formalité pour y accrocher biberon et nourriture, car ils vivent en liberté chez moi. Mais jamais ils ne sont sortis par la porte vitré donnant sur la terrasse, quand bien même celle si soit ouverte.
Du coup ils font leur vie sous mon lit, et me snob carrément. Ils ne viennent jamais me voir si ce n'est une ou deux fois dans la semaine pour avoir une friandise. Ils font leur vie entre eux. (oui j'ai des animaux très indépendant chez moi ^^) Et je me rend compte que c'est moi qui suis triste de jamais les voir sortir de leur tanières. Eux ils sont pas triste du tout à vivre sous mon lit, dans l'arbre à chat ou mon armoire. Ils ont construit leur monde a eux.


Comprend bien il n'est pas question ici de délaisser les lapins mais  de les laisser faire leur vie. Ils ont abris, nourriture, terrier,  espaces je ne vois pas de quoi il peuvent se satisfaire de plus.
On parle ici, pour un animal, du "besoin de la présence de l'homme a ses cotés" et non "du besoin de l'homme".
Oui  un animal domestique ne peut pas vivre sans l'homme. Mais il peut vivre  sans sa présence constante et sans habiter dans son salon.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ps : sur la photo de profil c’était mon tout premier rat à son arrivé chez nous, il y a plus sept an maintenant  *nostalgie* ^^

----------


## éliz

*lapinesque il serait bien que tu te calmes, parce qu'entre tes messages ici et les deux posts ouvert cette nuit nous n'avons pas que cela à faire de passer derrière toi*

----------


## beapat

les animaux peuvent vivre sans nous. ben dite ça au chèvre en liberté sur le terrain, qui vienne chercher ma compagnie tout les jours et suivent la balade des chiens.
elles pourraient se barrer, ou simplement manger l'herbe (ce pour quoi elles sont là), sans venir réclamer et suivre la balade des chiens n'a aucun interré pour eux

----------


## vlg1728

ne pas confondre "pouvoir" et "vouloir". es chèvres veulent, ok c'est leur propre volonté. Mais ce n'est pas parce qu'elles ont envie de vous suivre, toi et tes chiens, qu'elles ne peuvent absolument pas vivre sans cette distraction.

----------


## Lapinesque

C'est là qu'il y a incompréhension (ou incompatibilité peut être), parce que pour moi les conditions de vies que Jess a énuméré ne vont pas. 

Et j'avoue, je dois être un peu chochotte mais quand je lis le post de départ, ce que je vois ce n'est pas la madeleine de proust de Jess (le côté bons souvenirs), mais ce que je vois c'est "_nos 2 lapins ont mal fini: au bout de 6 ans, l'un a été retrouvé blessé il avait la colonne vertébrale endommagée et ensuite a  du finir sa vie en cage parce qu'il ne pouvait plus courir pour se  cacher. L'autre est resté encore 1 an dans le jardin avant de  disparaitre purement et simplement, on ne l'a jamais retrouvé..._" et honnêtement moi ça me fait quelque chose (entre la tristesse et la colère), d'où ma réaction. Ces lapins ont vécus la moitié de leur vie seulement  :: 

Lilou je me doute que tu t'occupes bien de tes animaux, c'était un message provoquant un peu bête (pardon) pour te faire comprendre que si tu mets un lapin dehors ça peut aussi lui arriver. Je suis sur un forum bassecour où il y a pas mal de cas de lapins aux oreilles congelés, c'est la misère ça... Tes animaux sont bien au chaud chez toi, ils sont libres chez toi, et tes minous peuvent aller et venir c'est le top. (j'ai aussi eu des rats qui avaient une cage ouverte 24h/24h ça a été une super expérience, les miens venaient me voir sur le canapé pour jouer).

Pour répondre au sujet d'origine, je trouve qu'on ne peut pas faire vivre un lapin domestique à la sauvage tout bêtement parce qu'il n'est pas sauvage. Par exemple un lapin domestique ne sait pas faire le tri entre les bonnes plantes à manger et les plantes toxiques, un lapereau sauvage apprends ça de sa mère, personne ne l'apprendra à un lapin domestique. Un lapin domestique ne saura pas forcément creuser un terrier comme il faut et il peut risquer de prendre l'eau, de s'effondrer etc... Un lapin non socialisé en liberté, c'est dur de pouvoir juger de sa santé, de loin, sans jamais vraiment pouvoir l'approcher. Comment faire ?

Donc mettre des lapins dehors oui, mais si l'endroit est sécurisé correctement (grillage enterré en profondeur, toit grillagé), si l'herbe n'est pas polluée, si les végétaux ont été examinés (toxiques ou non), si il y a un cabane correcte (surélevée pour l'humidité, isolée, bien exposée par rapport au vent, avec des planches d'au moins 2cm d'épaisseur), si il y a un coin abrité de la pluie, si il y a un coin ombragé, si il n'est pas dans les courants d'airs (coryza), si il est nourrit correctement (foin, légumes, compléments pour faire du gras en hiver), qu'il a un abreuvoir avec de l'eau potable changée régulièrement, si il est cheké tous les jours sous toutes ses coutures, si il est vacciné et stérilisé, si les trous qu'ils creusent sont rebouchés (fuite), et si le lapin est d'accord lol, parce qu'il y a des loulous qui n'aiment pas du tout être dehors (stress vraiment intense)... si tout ça est ok alors oui (je n'invente rien, c'est ce qui est recommandé sur les forums sérieux dédiés aux lapins). Même si je me demanderais encore à quoi ça sert lol, mais chacun son avis (là j'exprime le mien).

J'adore regarder les animaux sauvages vivre, j'habite à la campagne en bordure de forêt. je vois des chevreuils dans mon jardin le matin, y'a des papillons machaons, des grives musiciennes, des mantes religieuse, des lièvres, des rainettes, des renards... et puis y'a mes animaux domestiques (même mes poules sont apprivoisées), ils sont au chaud, chouchoutés, papouillés, gâtés, et ils adorent ça ! 
Je trouve que vivre avec un animal domestique c'est génialissime, même un simple lapin. Quand on prendra un chien, il ne vivra pas en box dehors, il aura le droit de nous écraser en montant sur le canapé et de nous couvrir de bave lol, parce que c'est ça qu'est bon ! (encore une fois c'est mon avis, et je l'explique).

----------


## vlg1728

Ca c'est une question de point de vue  ::  ce n'est pas parce que c'est ainsi que tu penses que c'est ainsi que ça doit se passer  ::  

Les différents "si" que tu énonces, c'est euh comment dire... La base ? En gros c'est ce qu'on dit depuis le début quoi : un abri, une vaccination, à boire et à manger (lol), une surveillance, et un jardin sécurisé.

Tu es tellement formatée à considérer les animaux domestiques comme des "être sans défense" que tu les surprotèges et les sous-estime très largement, en disant qu'ils sont totalement incapable de faire / apprendre / comprendre quoique ce soit, et que c'est donc à nous de tout leur fournir de A à Z, de régir leur vie et leur quotidien comme s'ils étaient des sortes d'handicapés grabataires, que la vie constante dans un peu de verdure c'est l'apanage des animaux sauvages mais que les animaux domestiques sont bien incapables de vivre une vie aussi indépendante, sans qu'un humain soit constamment collé à ses basques pour vérifier s'il ne s'est pas froissé quelques poils  :: 

C'est ce qu'on dit : les animaux ne sont pas des poupées de porcelaine (hormis ceux qui ont une santé fragile, il est évident qu'on ne tenterait pas une vie autonome si l'animal a des soucis de santé chroniques). On part sur ce fait, et on leur fait confiance pour développer un système immunitaire adapté à cette nouvelle vie bien différente du lapin de salon patachon qui voit sa gamelle remplie d'aliments quasi stérilisés être apportée tous les jours à heure fixe. 

Et... ça marche. 

Mes lapins ont passé l'hiver dehors sans la moindre anicroche, alors qu'ils n'avaient jamais connu autre chose que le carrelage et le canapé pour l'un, et une petite cage d'élevage (lapin destiné à la consommation) pour l'autre. Tellement actifs et proches des activités qu'un lapin sauvage peut faire que ça fait 1 an que j'ai pas eu besoin de leur couper les griffes (alors que malgré la liberté totale dans la maison c'était mini 1 à 2 fois par mois), qu'ils passent leur journée à faire ce qu'ils adorent : parcourir tout le jardin constamment à la recherche de "THE brindille d'herbe qui déchire tout", que Lex a perdu les 400gr de trop qu'il avait accumulé avec sa vie de patachon, les deux lapins sont maintenant fins et musclés. 

Alors oui, comme toute vie qui ne se passe pas dans un environnement ultra contrôlé, ultra protégé, ultra cocooné, c'est une vie qui possède son lot de risques. Mais on l'accepte, parce qu'on se rend compte que malgré tout, c'est une vie qui leur plait.

----------


## beapat

> ne pas confondre "pouvoir" et "vouloir". es chèvres veulent, ok c'est leur propre volonté. Mais ce n'est pas parce qu'elles ont envie de vous suivre, toi et tes chiens, qu'elles ne peuvent absolument pas vivre sans cette distraction.


le sujet était que les animaux étaient plus heureux sans nous. ben la preuve non.
il n'est pas question de survie, moi aussi je peux très bien survivre seul sans animaux. et les chèvres peuvent aussi survivre attacher a un mètre de chaine

----------


## Lapinesque

> Ca c'est une question de point de vue  ce n'est pas parce que c'est ainsi que tu penses que c'est ainsi que ça doit se passer


Mais oui tout à fait, ce que j'ai dit  ::  ! 




> Tu es tellement formatée à considérer les animaux domestiques comme des  "être sans défense" que tu les surprotèges et les sous-estime très  largement, en disant qu'ils sont totalement incapable de faire /  apprendre / comprendre quoique ce soit, et que c'est donc à nous de tout  leur fournir de A à Z, de régir leur vie et leur quotidien comme s'ils  étaient des sortes d'handicapés grabataires, que la vie constante dans  un peu de verdure c'est l'apanage des animaux sauvages mais que les  animaux domestiques sont bien incapables de vivre une vie aussi  indépendante, sans qu'un humain soit constamment collé à ses basques  pour vérifier s'il ne s'est pas froissé quelques poils 
> 
> C'est ce qu'on dit : les animaux ne sont pas des poupées de porcelaine  (hormis ceux qui ont une santé fragile, il est évident qu'on ne  tenterait pas une vie autonome si l'animal a des soucis de santé  chroniques). On part sur ce fait, et on leur fait confiance pour  développer un système immunitaire adapté à cette nouvelle vie bien  différente du lapin de salon patachon qui voit sa gamelle remplie  d'aliments quasi stérilisés être apportée tous les jours à heure fixe. 
> 
> Et... ça marche.


Lol ça c'était très drôle ce petit ton humoristique j'avoue ! Mais quel est le rapport ? Je comprends pas bien où j'ai dit que je considérais les animaux domestiques comme des poupées de porcelaine ? C'est parce que je dis qu'il faut enlever les plantes toxiques du jardin ? Tu devrais aller lire les rubriques santé des forums lapins, ça se vérifie bien.




> Mes lapins ont passé l'hiver dehors sans la moindre anicroche, alors  qu'ils n'avaient jamais connu autre chose que le carrelage et le canapé  pour l'un, et une petite cage d'élevage (lapin destiné à la  consommation) pour l'autre. Tellement actifs et proches des activités  qu'un lapin sauvage peut faire que ça fait 1 an que j'ai pas eu besoin  de leur couper les griffes (alors que malgré la liberté totale dans la  maison c'était mini 1 à 2 fois par mois), qu'ils passent leur journée à  faire ce qu'ils adorent : parcourir tout le jardin constamment à la  recherche de "THE brindille d'herbe qui déchire tout", que Lex a perdu  les 400gr de trop qu'il avait accumulé avec sa vie de patachon, les deux  lapins sont maintenant fins et musclés.


Oui c'est très bien. Mes loulous à moi ne sont pas en surpoids, ils sont bien éveillés, ils s'éclatent dans nos 150m2 de maison et des sorties jardin en été. J'ai ma jeune lapine qui vient me réveiller tous les matins, elle saute sur le lit, nous court dessus et nous bisoute (j'adore) et puis elle vient faire une sieste sous la couette. Chez nous on habite avec nos lapins, c'est excellent, on a des interactions toute la journée.
Il n'y a pas longtemps j'ai fait appel à Anna Evans pour une séance de communication intuitive, il en est sortit que nos loulous étaient hyper heureux de leur vie et nous aimaient, c'était très chouette comme expérience. C'est un avis personnel (tu vois je le redis lol) je trouve ça dommage de louper tout ça, mais chacun fait ce qu'il veut.







> Alors oui, comme toute vie qui ne se passe pas dans un environnement  ultra contrôlé, ultra protégé, ultra cocooné, c'est une vie qui possède  son lot de risques. Mais on l'accepte, parce qu'on se rend compte que  malgré tout, c'est une vie qui leur plait.


Certes, mais mes lapins ne finiront jamais attaqués par un prédateur puis paralysés, éventrés, dévorés ou perdus dans la forêt. Ils ne vieilliront pas plein d'arthrose dans le froid en hiver non plus. Personnellement j'aurais du mal à vivre ça. (Je pense que mes lapins peuvent autant être heureux à vivre avec nous dans notre foyer (en liberté) et faire des sorties jardin la journée. Ce que je veux dire c'est que je ne vois pas la nécessité de leur faire passer la nuit dehors, ou l'hiver dehors).

----------


## vlg1728

euh nan, le sujet est : est-ce qu'ils sont capable de se passer de nous au quotidien, pas est-ce qu'ils sont mieux sans nous, la différence est tout de même assez nette. Ici la problématique, c'est que les gens " n'osent" pas laisser leurs animaux en liberté dans le jardin car ils ont peur de cette absence de proximité et de cocooning qu'ils imposent à leurs animaux afin de les avoir toujours à l'oeil et en sécurité totale. 

Prenons le problème dans un autre sens : tu parles de tes chèvres plus haut. Mis à part le problème de prédateurs qui est pour moi, le seul et unique point qui peut réellement justifier l'enfermement des lapins dans nos salons, pourquoi une chèvre aurait-elle "droit" à une vie en société dans un environnement adapté et sécurisé, avec à boire, manger, vaccins, anti-parasitaire, abri, et pas le lapin ? Pourquoi les poules vivent-elles à l'année dehors, en liberté dans un grand enclos et enfermée dans leur poulailler la nuit malgré les carnages quotidiens qu'on voit partout, entre les fouines, martres, oiseaux de proie, renard qui sont capables de trésors d'ingéniosité pour pénétrer les enclos, alors que c'est si inconcevable pour un lapin ?

Je tape dans le mille : parce que le lapin est devenu dans l'inconscience populaire un "animal de salon", et la chèvre ou la poule non. Il y a encore quelques dizaines d'années en arrière, on vous aurait rit au nez si vous aviez émis l'idée de faire pénétrer un lapin dans une maison. Mais maintenant que le lapin a passé le cap de l'appellation d'animal de compagnie, ça y est ils sont devenus des animaux absolument incapables de vivre en dehors de nos salons. 

Autre question : en quoi faire vivre un lapin dehors à l'année serait l'abandonner, le négliger, alors que faire vivre une chèvre ou nue poule dehors à l'année non ? Pourtant tes chèvres ou tes poules, tu t'en occupes non ? Tu n'es pas obligée de les amener dans ton salon pour nouer des liens avec (même si je l'affirme, elles n'ont pas un "besoin absolu" de ta présence, si tu ne vas pas les papouiller quelques jours d'affilée ça ne changera pas leur vie) Alors pourquoi affirmer le contraire avec un lapin ? 

Cessons de sacraliser les animaux dits "de compagnie", ils restent des animaux, tout comme une chèvre, une poule, un cheval, ils savent très bien vivre leur vie sans nous constamment à leurs côtés à condition de leur fournir ce dont ils ont besoin.

----------


## vlg1728

> Il n'y a pas longtemps j'ai fait appel à Anna Evans pour une séance de communication intuitive, il en est sortit que nos loulous étaient hyper heureux de leur vie et nous aimaient, c'était très chouette comme expérience. C'est un avis personnel (tu vois je le redis lol) je trouve ça dommage de louper tout ça, mais chacun fait ce qu'il veut.


Dommage, dommage... Chacun son point de vue lol. Je n'ai pas besoin de papouiller mes animaux, j'ai bien assez d'amour au quotidien avec ma famille, mon fils et mon homme, je n'ai pas "besoin" de le rechercher avec mes animaux ^^ J'ai vécu comme toi avec mon lapin, toujours collé à mes basques au quotidien, une relation très fusionnelle entre lui et moi, et je ne regrette en rien cette absence parce qu'il a ce dont il a besoin au quotidien. J'aime avoir des animaux parce que j'aime les regarder vivre, je ne recherche pas absolument une interaction avec eux et je ne trouve pas que c'est "du gâchis" de ne pas tisser une relation avec eux. 

Là est la grosse différence entre toi et moi ^^

edit : je rappelle ma position, parce qu'au vu des digressions du débat on dirait que je fais le procès des lapins de salon. 
Ma position n'est pas que les lapins n'ont pas leur place dans un salon. Ma position est qu'un lapin n'a pas sa place QUE dans un salon, sous certaines conditions : un jardin sécurisé, une vérification quotidienne, une vie en communauté, un abri, évidemment à boire et à manger (lol) et ils peuvent tout aussi bien avoir une belle vie dehors à l'année, tout comme les poules (lol). 

Faudrait voir la vie avec plus de couleurs que simplement en noir et blanc, vous verrez elle est magnifique  :Smile:

----------


## Lapinesque

Pour les poules c'est très simple, on ne peut pas avoir de poules en intérieur pour des raisons sanitaires. D'ailleurs il ne faut pas mettre d'autres animaux en compagnie des poules, les fientes des poules sont vraiment agressives pour le système respiratoire (si tu fais une recherche sur le fofo tu verras la réponse en détail, si ça t'intéresse). Je pense que ça ne leur déplairait pas de vivre à l'intérieur car on les retrouve souvent dans la maison !




> Dommage, dommage... *Chacun son point de vue  lol. Je n'ai pas besoin de papouiller mes animaux, j'ai bien assez  d'amour au quotidien avec ma famille, mon fils et mon homme,* je n'ai pas "besoin" de le rechercher avec mes animaux.



Mais tu sais je pense que tous les gens qui ne sont pas d'accord avec ta conception des choses ne sont pas des gens mal aimés, en manque d'amour  ::  Moi même j'ai un homme, une famille, des enfants, un beau parcours, une maison ... et des animaux ^^
Depuis toute petite je suis entourée d'animaux (souvent ramassés ou récupérés), j'ai beaucoup de plaisir à vivre à leurs côtés. Les interactions sont riches et passionnantes, à mon goût ! On tisse des liens puissants avec les animaux qu'on côtoient ainsi, ils ne sont pas juste "collés" à nos basques si c'est comme ça que tu vois les choses.
Ce que j'essayais de te dire c'est que des animaux sauvages il y en a déjà, tu peux aussi les regarder évoluer chaque jour, ce n'est pas forcément la peine de faire vivre des animaux de compagnie comme des animaux sauvages. Alors je ne partage pas ton point de vue effectivement mais je peux comprendre ce que tu dis.

Tes autres animaux vivent aussi dehors ? Si tu avais des chiens tu les feraient vivre dehors aussi ? (je demande très gentillement hein  :Embarrassment: )
Tu laisseras tes lapins vivre leur vie complète en extérieur, par exemple quand ils seront vieux, ou tu les rentreras à ce moment là ?

----------


## Lapinesque

> Mais maintenant que le lapin a passé le cap de l'appellation d'animal de compagnie, ça y est ils sont devenus des animaux absolument incapables de vivre en dehors de nos salons.


(j'imagine, vu que tout le monde a été d'accord pour "ok un lapin dehors toute l'année mais en enclos sécurisé) que là tu parles d'un retour à la nature.
Effectivement ils ne savent pas reconnaitre une plante toxique, ils font des galeries un peu pourries, pas mal de races ne pourraient même pas vivre dehors concrètement (je pense aux lapins angoras, aux béliers anglais ... qui seraient bien en galère). Je pense que ce ne sont pas des animaux sauvages effectivement.

----------


## vlg1728

J'ai ptete été un peu "virulente" sur la façon d'exprimer mon avis, jpense pas que les gens qui nouent des liens étroits avec leurs animaux sont des gens en manque, jdis juste que moi, c'est pas ce que je recherche avec un animal. 

Peu probable que j'aie un chien avant un bon moment, c'est trop contraignant, trop cher, et connaissant mon caractère, si le chien est trop collé à moi ça va vite m'énerver. Je verrai pour dans quelques années, là ce n'est vraiment pas à l'ordre du jour. 

 Mais le fait qu'il vive à l'intérieur ou non dépendra de lui et de l'environnement que je pourrai lui offrir. Déjà si c'est un chien type boxer ou dob, c'est niet de suite lol, ils ne sont physiquement pas adaptés à une vie en extérieur, sinonl bah ça va dépendre... S'il a envie d'être dehors il sera dehors, s'il a envie d'être dedans il sera dedans. 

Tout comme le lapin n'aurait pas vécu en extérieur s'il ne l'avait pas voulu (là il refuse même de mettre une patte à l'intérieur), tout comme ma minette qui ne conçoit pas sa vie autrement que sur un coussin confortable et ne pose que très rarement ses coussinets au delà du carrelage de ma maison. Sur les trois autres chats, 2 passent leur temps dehors, c'est même moi qui les oblige à rentrer à la maison, ils restent parfois la nuit, mais la plupart du temps ils font le pied de grue devant la porte. La troisième c'est moi qui la vire parce qu'elle est très sale et qu'à cause du bébé, jpeux pas me permettre d'avoir de la merde et de la pisse partout, mais en général je la laisse la nuit à l'intérieur, quitte à nettoyer ses bêtises le matin. 

Les lapins ont été sous haute surveillance tout l'hiver, je guettais le moindre signe d'amaigrissement, de faiblesse, de rhume ou autre signe que ça se passait mal. Mettre un animal en extérieur, ce n'est pas pour autant le négliger  ::  Quand il sera vieux et que les temps froids deviendront pénibles pour lui, il aura sa place dans ma maison, comme tous mes autres animaux ^^

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

Lapinesque je te trouves très catégorique, il n'est pas possible d'avoir une autre vision que toi ?
Vlg1728 ne parles pas de vivre "a la sauvage" mais juste de vivre au dehors, sous contrôle apparement et avec autant d'amour mais d'une autre manière, je penses qu'ils ont aussi de la nourriture et ne sont pas obligé de se débrouiller par leur propres moyens pour vivre si ?
Elle à privilégié cette manière de vivre pour leur bonheur, je crois que c'est tout aussi louable que de les mettre à l'abri à l'intérieur,
chacun sa manière de voir les choses;

Si je suis ton raisonnement je ne devrais pas non plus laisser sortir mes chats, vu les risques qu'ils courent ?
et pourtant certains sortent quotidiennement, et surtout un qui ne pourrait pas vivre 24/24 dans la maison, alors quoi faire le maintenir à l'intérieur contre son grè ou risque de le voir malheureux ?
Non , je le laisse sortir et vivre sa vie, et il vient tous les jours pour manger, et avoir des calins et souvent vient dormir dans la journée..sur mon lit, c'est un grand ronronneur ..
Je sais que le risque au dehors est important mais c'est son Bonheur de vivre au dehors, et je n'ai pas le droit de lui enlever;

Après chacun fait comme il veut, maisn e pas juger négativement ce que font les autres si cela ne rentre pas dans votre manière à vous de faire .. un peu plus d'ouverture d'esprit avec le respect des autres serait bien venu

----------


## Jalna

> Dommage, dommage... *Chacun son point de vue lol. Je n'ai pas besoin de papouiller mes animaux, j'ai bien assez d'amour au quotidien avec ma famille, mon fils et mon homme,* je n'ai pas "besoin" de le rechercher avec mes animaux ^^


Je ne vais pas me mêler au débat sur un lapin peut-il vivre dehors ou pas, par contre ce genre de phrase ça m'arrache un peu les yeux.

En gros toute personne ayant des enfants devrait ne plus toucher à leurs animaux, et les personnes câlines avec leurs animaux, ont juste un mal être de ne pas avoir d'enfant ... Ce vieux raccourci franchement, c'est n'importe quoi. 
Puis bon dire qu'on a pas besoin de câlins, parce qu'on en a assez, c'est aussi se dire je m'en fou de ce dont ont besoin mes animaux j'ai mon mari et mon fils. 

J'ai plein d'amour Humain autour de moi, ça ne m'empêche pas de câliner mes animaux, mes lapins, tout simplement parce qu'ils en ont besoin autant que moi... 
Moi aussi j'ai mes lapins qui me rejoignent sur mon bureau, dans mon lit, et je ne les force pas, et ça ne m'empêche pas de papouiller en même temps mon chéri... 

Faut arrêter de faire des raccourcis aussi négatifs et heureusement que toutes les personnes ayant des animaux et vivant en famille ne se disent pas "bah non je te câline pas, parce que j'ai assez ailleurs".

----------


## balmas

complètement ok avec jalna, tout est mélangé, tout est rangé dans des cases!!! j'ai recu une éducation pleine d'amour, je suis trés entourée adulte, ca ne m'empèche pas d'etre ultra proche de mes animaux, de les papouiller etc......si tu n'éprouves pas plus que ca de les caliner, ben n'en prends pas! laisses donc cela qui ont le plaisir(mutuel) de le faire!

----------


## vlg1728

mais non ... j'ai mal exprimé les choses, mais dans le coin c'est moi qui ait la vision la moins rangée par case à ce que je constate. Cette phrase, je l'ai sortie à titre strictement personnel, yavait pas de jugement sur les autres. Faudrait arrêter de tout prendre par contraposée  ::  "Si j'ai dit A implique B pour moi, alors non B implique non A pour les autres" c'est un peu réducteur. Et puis je dois avouer aussi que la miss lapinesque avec ses idées ultra arrêtée "c'est ainsi et pas autrement, si tu fais autrement alors tu es presque un tortionnaire" m'a quelque peu énervée et fait exprimer les choses quelques peu sèchement. 

Mille excuses, je vous jure que c'était pas mon intention ^^ J'adore mes animaux, j'en ai 6 en tout dont 4 chats sortis d'asso et de la rue, et non ce n'est pas parce que je ne recherche pas les câlins avec eux que je vais pour autant m'en débarrasser (et balmas t'es culottée d'affirmer que si on ne cherche pas les câlins avec un animal, alors autant ne pas en prendre... Libre à toi de ne considérer un anima que comme un "objet à câlins" inutile pour d'autres "usages", mais ce n'est clairement pas mon cas et ça ne le sera jamais, on peut nouer des relations privilégiées avec un animal sans pour autant avoir la main scotchée à leur fourrure).

----------


## balmas

je ne me sens pas particulièrement "culottée" de te dire que si tu ne recherches pas plus que ca le contact avec tes animaux, ben n'en prends pas, c'est aussi mon droit de penser cela! quant au reste de ta phrase, encore une fois, et comme bcp d'autres tu extrapoles, tu parles a ma place! je n'ai jamais dit que je considérais l'animal comme un objet a calins!!!!! tes propos sont trés réducteurs....et s'il te plait, ne parles a ma place, ca serait sympa....

----------


## Jalna

Main scotchée à la fourrure encore une fois on est dans l'extrapolation... 
On ne parle pas d'être constamment collés à nos animaux, mais d'apprécier de leur faire des câlins, et que ce soit réciproque. 
Sans que ce soit h-24 pour autant...

----------


## vlg1728

très réducteurs parce qu'ils le sont oui, c'est très réducteur de ne considérer l'animal que comme ça ! Ne pas chercher le contact avec son animal, ce n'est pas pour autant d'une part, ne pas l'aimer, et d'autre part, ne pas accepter ce contact quand il a l'occasion d'avoir lieu ! Je ne cherche pas le contact, ce n'est pas pour autant que je le fuis ! 

Je ne cours pas après mes chats pour "chercher le contact" ! Ils viennent me voir, on partage un moment privilégié ensemble, je les caresse, les caline ou je les accepte simplement sur mes genoux, puis nos chemins se séparent jusqu'à la prochaine rencontre non pas provoquée par moi, mais par mes animaux. 

Alors non, ce n'est pas parce que je ne provoque pas les rencontres avec mes animaux que je vais m'en débarrasser... Ce n'est pas moi qui ait la vision la plus étriquée dans le coin ^^"

Jalna : c'est pas extrapolé, c'est exagérer un point pour en montrer l'absurdité. Certains propos sont très réducteurs et vraiment très peu tolérants sur la vision qu'on a chacun de son animal de compagnie. On a chacun une façon différente d'apprécier leur présence, ce n'est pas pour autant que celle des autres est mauvaise ou inappropriée. Cessez donc de juger ma façon d'aimer mes animaux, elle diffère peut-etre de votre façon à vous, je ne suis pas une tortionnaire pour autant ^^

----------


## lilou 92

*Lapinesque*       >> ne t'inquiète pas j'ai pas été vexé par tes propos, j'avais compris que c'était que des exemples  :Smile: 







> si tu n'éprouves pas plus que ca de les caliner, ben n'en prends pas! laisses donc cela qui ont le plaisir(mutuel) de le faire!


Pourquoi tu dis ca ?? c'est pas parcequ'on ne ressent pas le besoin d'être entouré de nos animaux qu'on ne les aime pas et qu'on ne veut pas leur bonheurs !
Exemple :  moi je prend des animaux à la base pour l'affection qu'ils vont me porter et le partage que j'aurais avec eux. Mais je me suis rendu compte avec le temps que certain animaux pouvant vivre heureux sans pour autant être proche de l'homme. D'ailleurs le fait que mes animaux soit très éloigné de moi me rend plutot malheureuse, et c'est pas faute d'avoir essayer d'être proche d'eux. Mais ils aiment leur vie comme ca et j'ai appris a les écouter et respecter cet distance, un peu a contre coeur.
En revanche mon père lui a une vision très différente de la relation avec l'animal. Il pense que les animaux doivent faire leur vie dans la nature et l'homme doit les observer non les apprivoiser. Il aime les animaux et les respecte ils pensent qu'une vraie vie animal c'est loin des hommes. Je pense qu'il n'a jamais compris le concept d'animal de compagnie, mais ca ne l'empeche pas de les sauver, et de les nourrir et de les adopter.
Je pense qu'il voit le chat de la même manière qu'il voit les oiseaux de notre sapin et les poissons dans notre bassin.
Et je tiens a dire que dans la famille c'est lui qui s'occupe les mieux des bêtes  ::

----------


## Lapinesque

Eh siiii ; non je ne te dirais pas ça, je ne suis pas pour garder des chats dans une maison (c'est peut être encore un autre débat lol), d'ailleurs c'est difficilement comparable car le chat est un prédateur, le lapin est une grosse friandise à prédateur. Mes lapins sortent aussi, mais je les rentre le soir.





> Les lapins ont été sous haute surveillance tout l'hiver, je guettais le moindre signe d'amaigrissement, de faiblesse, de rhume ou autre signe que ça se passait mal. Mettre un animal en extérieur, ce n'est pas pour autant le négliger  Quand il sera vieux et que les temps froids deviendront pénibles pour lui, il aura sa place dans ma maison, comme tous mes autres animaux ^^


Vgl je te comprend mieux avec ton explication en haut  :Embarrassment: 
Oui on est d'accord, sous haute surveillance c'est bien, je remarque qu'on tourne en boucle (comme dans tous débats à un moment donné) car on l'a déjà dit. 

Il ne manque plus que le point godwin  ::  lol !

----------


## Jalna

Et je ne pense pas avoir jugé ta façon de faire avec tes animaux. 
Par contre juger qu'on câline nos animaux car nous sommes en manque d'affection humaine ou dire que chercher le contact avec les animaux c'est avoir la main collée a eux la c'est un jugement. 
Je n'ai pas jugé ta manière d'être ni même extrapolée donc ça serait bien de faire pareil histoire simplement de se comprendre.

----------


## Aya94

Sauf que vlg n'a jamais dit ça Oo

Elle a juste dit que ELLE, ELLE avait assez d'amour humain pour ne pas chercher celui des animaux. Elle n'a jamais dit que ceux qui cherchaient l'amour humain était parce qu'ils étaient en manque d'amour !

----------


## Lysianne93

J'ai eu les deux cas, la 1ére une grosse lapine bélier noire et blanche, qu'une bonne femme m'a donné avant qu'elle passe à la casserole, car elle reproduisait pas, sauf que c'était un mâle, il vivait dans un clapier dehors chez la bonne femme, chez moi il a intégré le poulailler, très grande surface avec un grand abri rempli de paille, j'adorai le voir courir et sauter dans tout les sens, il se laissait grattouiller mais ne voulait pas que je le porte, il a vécu 11 ans chez moi.
Le 2 éme un petit lapin nain que l'on m'a offert, mais ma situation ayant changé entre temps il n'a connu que l'appartement, il sortait tout les après midi dans l'apart, plus câlin que le gros, recherchant ma présence, il a vécu 6 ans seulement.
C'est évident que je n'aurais pas fait vivre la même vie au 2, il faut s'adapter à leurs besoins, mais je ne peux m'empécher de penser que le 1 er a eu une plus belle vie.

----------


## Jalna

> Sauf que vlg n'a jamais dit ça Oo
> 
> Elle a juste dit que ELLE, ELLE avait assez d'amour humain pour ne pas chercher celui des animaux. Elle n'a jamais dit que ceux qui cherchaient l'amour humain était parce qu'ils étaient en manque d'amour !


Ta phrase se contre-dit ... 
Et nous, nous lui avons dit qu'on avait beau être comblé d'amour d'humain ça nous empêchait pas de câliner nos animaux et d'en avoir besoin. C'est tout ... 

Sinon pour la longévité des lapins. Les nains vivent moins longtemps que les lapins de ferme à la base.

----------


## vlg1728

elle a simplement fait une petite erreur de frappe ^^ remplace "humain" par "animal" et si c'est pas suffisant pour la compréhension, rajoute "humain" à la toute fin, qui est sous-entendu. 

Je suis contente en tout cas que tu finisses par exprimer toi-même de façon calme et posée le point sur lequel j'ai vainement essayé d'argumenter après une page de digression, c'est à dire que vous c'est vous, moi c'est moi, vous c'est pas moi, et moi c'est pas vous. 

Vive la tolérance ^^ 

Sur ce, bonne journée.

----------


## Jalna

Non mais je l'ai vu la faute de frappe mais enfin bref c'est pas la peine de se fatiguer dans de longues explications qui n'aboutissent à rien. 
Nous aimons nos animaux de différentes manières. Du moment qu'ils sont aimés la est le principal.

----------

